
Flavors of Frustration (2017) - tobr
https://www.foddy.net/2017/01/eleven-flavors-of-frustration/
======
sdwr
Wonderful post. I love writing that builds a bridge to internal sensation.
Will the kind of feelings described here ever be modeled accurately?

~~~
rzzzt
Is all frustration felt in different parts of the digestive system?

------
xanamander
Hmm, seems the author forgot to define the seventh flavour.

~~~
js8
I think it was used in games like Doom where they tell you at the end of the
level, how many secrets you could have found and you did not.

------
js8
One of the best flavors of frustration in video games is a creeper in
Minecraft.

It doesn't only force you to start over, to regress on a path predetermined by
the author of the game. It can destroy something unique that you created and
existed only in one copy.

------
rohitbhats
Great post! Reminded me of ‘The art of game design - A book of lenses’ The
first lens, author talks about is ‘lens of emotions’ and mentions that — while
designing games emotions like ‘frustration’ and ‘fear’ play an important role
in defining a users’ experience.

